
Short on Money, Cities Around the World Try Making Their Own - lilbaine
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-07/a-depression-era-idea-gets-a-new-look-local-money
======
quantified
Many interesting contrasts to the crypto alternatives.

The question “what is money for” isn’t asked as much or as loudly as after the
economic meltdown of 2007 but is still valid. (I think there is a decent
answer, but the way money fits into the answer could be solved in other ways
too.) I’m glad to see these experiments being run, if they live long enough
they’re not an experiment anymore.

The liquidity benefits of these are very local, problems that arise in the
systems will be relatively local too.

